

With 20 years’ notice, paint pellets could cause an asteroid to veer off course - bitsweet
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/deflecting-an-asteroid-with-paintballs-1026.html

======
jkmcf
Title doesn't do the article justice: the paint increases the reflectivity so
over the course of time the Sun's photons deflect it.

